# Dornier 17 to be restored



## Oggie2620 (Sep 28, 2010)

RAF - News by Date

I know this is not current military but its news from the RAF news...
Dee


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 28, 2010)

Please check the threads. This is now the 4th thread started about this very same topic.


----------

